

 8 Free Online Entrepreneurial Finance Classes from MIT  - CollegeMogul
http://www.collegemogul.com/content/8-free-online-entrepreneurial-finance-classes-mit

======
DenisM
This is actually pretty useless. None of the courses seem to have video or
transcrupts - only "notes" are present. Think powerpoint. How much can you
learn about finance from powerpoint? Some courses actually even lack half of
the notes.

This MIT courseware thingie might be a good idea, but implementation leaves a
lot to be desired.

If anyone knows a good source on entreprenial finance please chime in.

~~~
jakarta
Read the textbooks. You don't even have to leave your computer, I think the
entire Wiley Finance collection is also available in ebook form.

Start out learning the basics of accounting, then move onto financial topics.
That's how I did it.

I will gladly make suggestions if necessary.

~~~
DenisM
Which text books? I don't think there are texbooks for the courses I looked
at. For example, [http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Sloan-School-of-
Management/15-431E...](http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Sloan-School-of-
Management/15-431Entrepreneurial-FinanceSpring2002/CourseHome/index.htm)

Or did I miss it?

------
dzlobin
This is awesome, I'm really enjoying the recent wave of great schools posting
their full class lectures and materials online and specifically iTunes U.

